# Venting



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The worst possible scenario happened last night.

I put 7 of twelve baits on "the wheel" last night. Woke up and went down stairs to turn off the motors and saw all this stuff on the floor. Looked closely and see that a lure is on the bottom of the wheel table and crap stuck to all my lures. RUINED to say the least. And boy did i have a largemouth bass that people would have killed for.

What must have happened is that the wire ties i use to hold the lures on to the wheel must have gave out and stuck to the paper on the table and spun until the second and 3rd wire ties finally gave out.

In over 300 hours of spinning this had NEVER happened to me.

Those baits were part of my St. Clair killers.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bummer, I feel your pain. You may be able to salvage your baits. Depending on how much epoxy you have on them, shave off the bad spots with a razor blade and recoat. It may take more than one coat to cover the lumpy spots but it's worth a try. Be sure to clean the razor blade with DA to get the oil off first!!!!!

Even though they may never look 'perfect', I doubt the fish will notice. Throw them in your box and go catch fish with them!

jeremy


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

thanks,

i was going to try and wet sand some of it and see what happens. Forgot to try a razor.

i will likely be able to salvage a couple. But the memory will remain.

Boy did i have high hopes to see those lures this morning. It felt like i got socks and underwear for christmas but no red rider BB gun.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dude that SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> But the memory will remain.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDN4awrpPQQ"]YouTube- &#x202a;Metallica - The Memory Remains (Video)&#x202c;&lrm;[/nomedia]


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

never had something that bad happen, but I've definitely messed up baits before. Hang in there.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I know how you feel. I had a heat lamp fall on my wheel and ruin 4 baits.
Like other guys have said, they are probably salvagable, but they'll never be just right.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Well i "fixed" them yesterday. They look decent, just not to the level that they were.

Oh Well. Now i double check all the ties just to make sure that it does not happen again.


----------

